# What's Your Lake's Water Temp??



## russ010

You can name the lake, but atleat put the state because I have no idea where some of you guys are if you don't put it in your profile.

The last 2 days have been warm here in North GA - water temps were 57.3 @ 8am to 59.7 @ 4pm. The outside temp was clear and 70, no wind. I even got some sun....


----------



## Captain Ahab

Delaware River In Bucks County, PA is 46*

Schuylkill River in Philadelphia is around 48*


----------



## Waterwings

I have no idea what the water temps are around here, but if there's no major wind tomorrow morning, I might be on the water! 8)


----------



## Greg

Surface temp at Canton Lake in western Oklahoma was around 62 degrees this afternoon. 

Winds - 2-4 MPH. Air temp - mid-70's. Shad - plentiful. Hybrids/Whites - biting.


----------



## russ010

Waterwings said:


> I have no idea what the water temps are around here, but if there's no major wind tomorrow morning, I might be on the water! 8)



well.. our wind usually comes from your way, and they aren't calling for any winds here... however, I just saw best fishing times are 230am and 730pm... sleeping during one of those times and eating during the other. the lake I fish has hours - 8am -5pm. it sucks because that's when the bite actually picks up


----------



## Waterwings

russ010 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the water temps are around here, but if there's no major wind tomorrow morning, I might be on the water! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.. our wind usually comes from your way, and they aren't calling for any winds here... however, I just saw best fishing times are 230am and 730pm... sleeping during one of those times and eating during the other. the lake I fish has hours - 8am -5pm. it sucks because that's when the bite actually picks up
Click to expand...



Well, I made it on the water at 0730 this morning, and it was smooth as glass! Water temp started out at 55* and was 56* by the time I left. No bites!

I also took a video (first time I've ever used that function om my phone) of the surrounding shoreline and the ramp, but can't get the damn thing from my phone to my computer. Can only send it via Bluetooth. :x


----------



## russ010

can you not send the video as a text message? you can send it to your email address if it will let you.


----------



## Waterwings

russ010 said:


> can you not send the video as a text message? you can send it to your email address if it will let you.



The only "Send" option it gives me is by Bluetooth.


----------



## russ010

what kind of phone do you have and who is your service provider? Also, do you have text messaging on your phone? I'll see what I can figure out. Otherwise... wait, didn't you buy your wife a new laptop? See if it has bluetooth....


----------



## Waterwings

russ010 said:


> what kind of phone do you have and who is your service provider? Also, do you have text messaging on your phone? I'll see what I can figure out. Otherwise... wait, didn't you buy your wife a new laptop? See if it has bluetooth....




We don't do the text messaging and opted-out of that feature. I have a MotoRazr V3xx; service provider is AT&T (was Cingular). I checked-out the wife's new laptop and yes it has Bluetooth, but I get a message that I need to insert a Bluetooth adapter? Looked on-line for a Driver but that was unsuccessful. The video I took on my phone isn't that spectacular, but being able to download them in the future would be nice. Oh, I do have a USB phone-to-pc cable I bought awhile back.


----------



## mtnman

Tionesta Dam Pa. - im not exactly sure on the exact water temp but ill guess about 44 degrees abd that probably within a few degrees. 
Allegheny River Tionesta Pa. - 46 degrees according to my buddies fishfinder.
The waters are extremely low and the fishing isnt to great but we are catching a few. The walleye will start hitting as soon a we get some rain (thats my guess) but the muskie and pike are starting to hit a little better every day.


----------



## russ010

Waterwings said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of phone do you have and who is your service provider? Also, do you have text messaging on your phone? I'll see what I can figure out. Otherwise... wait, didn't you buy your wife a new laptop? See if it has bluetooth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't do the text messaging and opted-out of that feature. I have a MotoRazr V3xx; service provider is AT&T (was Cingular). I checked-out the wife's new laptop and yes it has Bluetooth, but I get a message that I need to insert a Bluetooth adapter? Looked on-line for a Driver but that was unsuccessful. The video I took on my phone isn't that spectacular, but being able to download them in the future would be nice. Oh, I do have a USB phone-to-pc cable I bought awhile back.
Click to expand...


well.. here are a few options:

1 - I'll look to see what i can find out about syncing up your cell phone to your wifes computer, but I need to know what the brand/model of her comp is

2 - if you bought one of those microsd cards for your cell phone off woot when I posted the link, just stick it in your phone and save the video to it, then put that in your computer. I am having problems with the adapter that came with the card though, I can't get my computer to recognize it when I slide it in the media slot.

3 - since you opted out of texting, i doubt you can send just one message... they must have disabled the whole thing all together.


----------



## Waterwings

Appreciate the assistance  .

1. HP Pavillion Entertainment Notebook dv7 (running Vista)

2. Yep, bought two of those cards. Phone doesn't show it as being "in" the phone, and mine or my wife's new computer don't show the card as being inserted either. :roll: 

3. Yep, no texting capabilities.


Speaking of the adapters we bought. What is the small slide "switch" on the left side of the adapter? Is it like a lock for write protection?


----------



## paulk

Fished 2 lakes in Central DE this past weekend--51-52 degrees


----------



## russ010

Waterwings said:


> Speaking of the adapters we bought. What is the small slide "switch" on the left side of the adapter? Is it like a lock for write protection?



yea, that's what it's for. my phone never said my card was inserted either, but when I go to the pic that I want on the card, I can click "Move" and it automatically moves it to the card. 

I think I"m going to go and buy another adapter for that card.... mine looks like its' "reader" (little gold points on the back) are not lined up right. I looked at other readers I have and they aren't like this.

let me do some searching on the bluetooth... that should work, I just have to figure out how to sync them together. I'll make it easy for you to do if I can find it.


----------



## Waterwings

Thanks for the help! 8) 

I'm gonna go look at my phone and see if there is a "move" choice.


----------



## russ010

ok... need to know the following:

1 - what version of the dv7 do you have? should be something like dv7-1030en (there are like 15 different versions..)
2 - are you running the 32 or 64bit version of Vista (if you have 4gb RAM, it's 64 since that's the only RAM 64 supports)

I'm trying to figure out if it is actually installed and running... you might have to download the software to make it work. From what I've read so far, bluetooth comes on it, but you're supposed to buy some module to make it work (what a rip off). I might be able to get you around all of that, but I'm not sure. I'm not as computer techie as I used to be.


----------



## Waterwings

It's the dv7-1132nr. Yep, 4gb ram. Insert adapter is the message I keep getting. I'm pretty much 'puter illiterate when it comes to this stuff, lol.


----------



## russ010

it looks like you are going to have to install your phone onto your computer.

I can't figure out anything for your bluetooth on your computer. It's almost like its on there, but you need to make it work.
You can try *THIS* and see if it makes any difference. 

It's hard for me to tell you what all to try without the computer being in front of me... at the same time, I would hate for you to screw up your settings based on what I've suggested... especially since I can't be there to reverse everything back to normal. I would really try to get that card working in your phone - then use that to transfer the file.

If your computer will recognize your phone when you hook it up by USB cable, you might be able to go into Windows Explorer and see that card as an additional hard drive. It might have a funny name, or it might be your phone, then you have to search the folders to find it.

I'm sorry I can't help much more than that...


----------



## Waterwings

Thanks. I'll try the Windows Explorer idea and see what I find. I'd hate to screw up the settings also w/o some type of backup to fix it, lol. Thanks for the help! 8)


----------



## Waterwings

Sorry this got way off topic. I stopped by Staples yesterday (where we bought the laptop) and asked them if they carried a Bluetooth adapter. Nope :roll: , but they did order me one, arriving at my doorstep in 5-7 days. Then, we went to Walmart, and guess what i found in-stock and a couple $$ cheaper than the one i just ord'd? yep, hanging right there on the hook in the computer accsssory aisle. What a concept! My wife mentioned that we could cancel the one we'd just ord'd, but I said I'd wait, as the one Walmart had didn't look to be the same quality as the other one. While at Staples, I asked the associate about the storage card I just purchased for my phone from Woot. He said it may need to be formated and to contact AT&T, who is my phone service carrier. Technology!


----------



## Waterwings

Ah-ha! Rec'd the Bluetooth adapter today (only took 2 days instead of 5-7!). Been messing around getting the laptop to receive images from the cell phone. I truely feel 'puter illiterate when I try to do this stuff. _Finally_ sent a couple of shore videos I took with my phone the other day. How the heck do I get them on here? Tried to upload it and got a message stating incompatible file extension....or something like that. ](*,)


----------



## russ010

what is the extension that the file is on your phone? mine says the ext is .flv

I just tested a video from my phone and sent it to you tube... it loads fine on there. here is what is shown - this is what my desk looks like at work...


----------



## Waterwings

I'll have to light-off my wife's laptop to see what the file extension is. I wouldn't post a video (or pic) of my small office space, cause you guys would see what a packrat I am, lol.


----------



## russ010

here are the videos Waterwings was trying to get out :lol: 













those look like some hot spots to fish!


----------



## Waterwings

Russ,

Thanks for taking the time to mess with the videos and posting them. Hope you caught some fish today while you were out! 8)


----------



## russ010

Ended up catching 4 - the cold front that came through was more wind than anything. Outside temp got up to 66 and the water temp at its' highest was 59degrees... I think that was warmer than last week. Winds were 10-20 ALLLLLL day long. Camera is in the boat, so I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Last time I went for Walleye, Bass and Muskie the temp was 54.6 and found deeper water at 23ft with a surface temp of 56.


----------



## Zum

Whats the coldest temp. you caught a smallmouth at?
Heres one at 44 degrees

I didnt catch it...noticed it was on a crankbait...see the snow....brr
There ice fishing up here already in Ontario,seen it on another form.A little crappie video


----------



## russ010

that up there for sure is a cold b-ass... 

went out yesterday and today. Yesterday's temp when I went out the door was 19.. FREAKING COLD!! The water temp when I got on the water was 49, outside temp was 21, with a pretty good breeze blowing. I couldn't feel my fingers and my line was getting ice on it making it hard to cast and retrieve. Water temp ended up at 50.6.


----------

